# SCB Invades NY



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, the boys are being courted by Sony (We hope) and they are off to NY to show off. If you get the chance it will be worth it for you to see SCB live on the east coast. If you do make it, take pictures and you shall be rewarded!!!

www.myspace.com/scb

Sep 15 2006 7:00P
Lily Flanagan's Islip, NY

Sep 15 2006 11:45P
Arlene's Grocery New York, NY

Sep 16 2006 11:45P
The Bitter End New York, NY

Sep 17 2006 10:00P
CB's 313 Gallery New York, NY


----------

